# streamlight ultrastinger not working



## jasonsmaglites (Mar 22, 2007)

my ultrastinger is not firing up. i thought i had lost a tailspring and ordered one online only to waste $7 cause it didn't fit. turns out they don't have a tailspring at all! (then what did i order?)

anyways, i'm about to sell this light and need to know what to try first. could it be a bulb. i dont think i've had it on that long. if it is a bulb, will a wa1160 fit in there to try it out, and to sell it with. i don't want to order a specific bulb just to sell, and i have a couple 1160 bi-pins lying around. will this bulb work and if it's not the bulb, what else could it be?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, you can try an 1160. The pins will fit in the SL socket without additional modding on a very temporary basis. 

The bulb is likely, but the switch and the battery pack are also possibilities.

Mark


----------



## DonShock (Mar 22, 2007)

If it's the switch, you can get a replacement for $10 from Optics Planet. I had a switch go bad in mine and it's a fairly easy replacement.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 22, 2007)

Replacement batteries are $30 + s/h at brightguy.com.

cheers


----------



## lebox97 (Mar 22, 2007)

ummmm
if it's not the bulb or the battery - there is a "lifetime waranty"!?
(doesn't matter when, where, or how you aquired it - no questions have ever been asked of me)

http://streamlight.com/support/default.aspx


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Mar 22, 2007)

lebox97 said:


> ummmm
> if it's not the bulb or the battery - there is a "lifetime waranty"!?
> (doesn't matter when, where, or how you aquired it - no questions have ever been asked of me)
> 
> http://streamlight.com/support/default.aspx


Yes, SL will replace the switch under warranty. Some of us just find it easier and really not much more expensive to replace the switch on our own. Faster too! Bulbs and batteries are considered consumables, and with the exception of a fairly early life failure are not covered.

Mark


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Mar 23, 2007)

why is the 1160 just a temporary replacement?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Mar 23, 2007)

jasonsmaglites said:


> why is the 1160 just a temporary replacement?


The 1160 will not remain reliably installed without additional support. I used the holder from a stock US lamp.

The 1160 will melt the stock plastic window in a few minutes of use.

Mark


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Apr 11, 2007)

i don't have time to fool with it. anyone want a one month old ultrastinger, probably just needs bulb? pm me


----------

